# Susie - 9 Month Old Collie Cross



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie is a gorgeous Collie cross of approximately 9 months.


































Susie is a wonderful girl, full of energy and fun! Her fosterer thinks she would make a great agility dog because she is very fast and very clever.

She is currently in a foster home in Plymouth with both children and dogs who she is brilliant with!

Susie pulls a bit on the lead but has great recall, is house-trained and is good with basic commands. The only thing her fosterer can fault her on is when she jumps up at people when she first sees them. This of course is an easy problem to fix which her fosterer's are already starting.
She is fine to be left for a few hours but you must not leave a dog more than four hours.

She is ever such a loving and affectionate girl who really deserves a great home to live in where she can get lots of exercise and lots of cuddles!

Susie has been neutered, micro-chipped and vaccinated. She is on foster in Plymouth but we re-home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Susie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
http://friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk/animalsforadoption.html
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
http://friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk/dogadopt.html

Any questions, please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie's fosterer said;
"Susie is a great little dog. She is quite confident when she is used to her surroundings . She enjoys fuss and cuddles and loves to take the toys off of the other dogs, who actually let her as she is so small!! She likes to tug her bed around with her, now that is quite funny .

We have even taken her out without a lead and she just runs around you until you give her commands. Anyone getting this little dog will have a treasure on their hands for life. 

Susie has been baby tested... she sniffed my grandson and walked away!!"

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie is still looking for a home!

I am told she measures 43cm from floor to shoulder which would make her in the medium section for agility, which she'd be great at 

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie is still looking

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone offer Susie a home?

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looking for a home!
Can anyone help?

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie is now crate trained but sadly still looking for a home... can anyone offer the home she so deserves?


xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie is such a fab girl... can't anyone offer her a home?

xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Oh gosh she is stunning!! :eek6:

knew i shouldnt have looked in this section yet :eek6:


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Every time I look at rehoming sites this little dog pops up and she has really taken my eye. Unfortuantely we are based near Blackpool so a bit far away to visit.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

she is over 3 hours away from me, its such a shame she looks lovely


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

spudsmummy said:


> she is over 3 hours away from me, its such a shame she looks lovely


If you're willing to make the journey once we're willing to home to you 
xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> If you're willing to make the journey once we're willing to home to you
> xxx


Oh gosh dont say that!! she is stunning!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

OMG i cant stop looking at her!!!!  :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

cant see photo


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

karen09 said:


> cant see photo


there are lots on the first page also on the website


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

She is a really wonderful little dog  We should be getting some new photos soon 

xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i just need to sort out the money side of things then i will fill in the form 

more photos would be gr8


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

she is stunning


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

xxx


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Have just looked at the new pics and does Susie have no tail. Just curious.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie was born without a tail and just has a little tuft of hair where her tail should be! 

xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Awww bless her, just adds to the cuteness i think. What breed do u think she is crossed with?

thanks


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

She still looks good without it though .. my last cat was born without a tail and it never affected her.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

spudsmummy said:


> Awww bless her, just adds to the cuteness i think. What breed do u think she is crossed with?
> 
> thanks


Yes definitely! We don't know to be honest but whatever it is, must be very cute 

xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

am i right in thinking she is reserved now??


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes she's just become reserved subject to a home-check

xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Oh thats a shame for me but fantastic for her, i hope it all goes smoothly for her


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Susie has now been homed 

Spudsmummy if you are still looking for a youngish collie cross, we have a beautiful 8 month collie x greyhound in at the moment 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...-collie-x-greyhound-great-kids-cats-dogs.html

xxxx


----------

